# 15K daily viewers $500?



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Would you pay $500 to reach to 15K viewers on youtube?


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Viewers to what: Website? Facebook? Youtube? Twitter? Ect.

Personally, hell no! A majority will be "fake views" and who knows how that will transfer into sales.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

NSDdesign said:


> Viewers to what: Website? Facebook? Youtube? Twitter? Ect.
> 
> Personally, hell no! A majority will be "fake views" and who knows how that will transfer into sales.


Youtube. The person records vlogs
So 15K viewers everyday
Who constantly keep coming back
He also doesnt just advertise everyday. He hasnt advertised someome in over 1 month


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

$500 a month for a vlogger to promote your company on his youtube videos?

Aksi yourself, have you ever bought something because a youtuber talked about it? Does that marketing work for what you're selling?


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

NSDdesign said:


> $500 a month for a vlogger to promote your company on his youtube videos?
> 
> Aksi yourself, have you ever bought something because a youtuber talked about it? Does that marketing work for what you're selling?


Well sure i have not personally. But others probably do... I see it in the comments all the time with people buying shavers


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds expensive for totally non-targeted marketing. (Assuming his site is not somehow _tightly_ tied to whatever target market your products are aimed at.)

On something like Facebook you can target pretty tightly, and cost per impression is pennies, and the potential reach is much larger.

That said, if you are selling zombie shirts, and this guy's stuff is all about zombies, then that sounds like a good match ... still does not mean it would be worth it in terms of sales.

Also, might not want to do this if this is all of your marketing budget. You can play around with Facebook ads for $5 a day and figure out what, if anything, works for you there. A $500 all or nothing gamble sounds like exactly that.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

NSDdesign said:


> $500 a month for a vlogger to promote your company on his youtube videos?
> 
> Aksi yourself, have you ever bought something because a youtuber talked about it? Does that marketing work for what you're selling?


Lots of people buy stuff because of youtube vlogger advertisements, my younger sister is one of them. Thing is, either the vlogger has to make the video funny or interesting and revolve all around the product or the product needs to be really interesting/funny like the helium filled shark that has a motor in its tail and flies around. People will buy that if they see it on a vloggers video because it is interesting to them. 

Does the vlogger have a specific demographic in mind when making their videos or does he/she just post random stuff and try to get as many followers as possible? A vlogger who targets people who garden would be great if you were selling a funny vegetable related shirt. But if it's just random, then only pay for it if they have 100k+ daily viewers, and only pay a few hundred bucks. 

If they can prove that they can get more than 30% of their audience to buy, then it will be worth paying them a few thousand bucks for an ad.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

slimen232 said:


> So 15K viewers everyday
> Who constantly keep coming back


They come back every day for the content, not the advertising. You can keep telling yourself that those people will check our your site because the vlogger promoted you; but you're just telling yourself what you want to hear.

The data just doesn't exist for you to accurately quantify the ROI. So it's up to whether or not you want to take the risk. But generally speaking, you can expect a 10-20% click through rate (assuming the vlogger includes a link to your site) and you can expect to convert 1-2% into sales. So on the low end, you are looking at 1500 hits and 15-30 sales; on the high end, it's 3000 hits and 30-60 sales. So... how much do you stand to make on those numbers? Is it worth $500 to generate that boost in sales?

The X factor, of course, is how targeted the viewers are to your product. If it's not well targeted, the numbers could be even lower. That's a huge risk to take. So make sure these viewers are targeted online shoppers to your specific brand and/or product.



slimen232 said:


> He also doesnt just advertise everyday. He hasnt advertised someome in over 1 month


If he can get someone to pay him $500 a day to advertise, I'm sure he'd take it. So if he hasn't advertised anyone in over a month, what does that tell you? Obviously, no one is knocking down his door to pay him the $500. Just because he can get 15k people to his YouTube channel doesn't mean he can get 15k people to your site and make a purchase. Big red flag; doesn't seem like this will pay off.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

If you feel this is a good fit, offer the Vlogger $150/week as a test. It is more money than they would have gotten prorated for the week, and you can see the results. 

If there is a good fit for the demographic, it MIGHT work. But if it doesn't you are not out the whole $500.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

TeeBird100 said:


> If you feel this is a good fit, offer the Vlogger $150/week as a test. It is more money than they would have gotten prorated for the week, and you can see the results.
> 
> If there is a good fit for the demographic, it MIGHT work. But if it doesn't you are not out the whole $500.


 What might work better is giving the vlogger a 10% off coupon code and telling him that you'll give him 10% of the gross sales from people entering his code. That's how we identify which sales rep closed which online sale. Each one has their own set of codes. You could tell him that you'll increase it to 20% if he sells 1,000 shirts/month. That's motivation. Even if he fails and doesn't get any sales, he will have said great things about you to 15,000 people at no cost to you.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Quartier said:


> What might work better is giving the vlogger a 10% off coupon code and telling him that you'll give him 10% of the gross sales from people entering his code. That's how we identify which sales rep closed which online sale. Each one has their own set of codes. You could tell him that you'll increase it to 20% if he sells 1,000 shirts/month. That's motivation. Even if he fails and doesn't get any sales, he will have said great things about you to 15,000 people at no cost to you.


100% agree, finding people is hard to do this. But, they also want proof. 
How much do you pay for an affiliate system, do you know?


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

kimura-mma said:


> They come back every day for the content, not the advertising. You can keep telling yourself that those people will check our your site because the vlogger promoted you; but you're just telling yourself what you want to hear.
> 
> The data just doesn't exist for you to accurately quantify the ROI. So it's up to whether or not you want to take the risk. But generally speaking, you can expect a 10-20% click through rate (assuming the vlogger includes a link to your site) and you can expect to convert 1-2% into sales. So on the low end, you are looking at 1500 hits and 15-30 sales; on the high end, it's 3000 hits and 30-60 sales. So... how much do you stand to make on those numbers? Is it worth $500 to generate that boost in sales?
> 
> ...



1% of 15,000 is 150 sales, not 15-30.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

If you get a 2% CTR and a 1.5% purchase rate, you might be closer to a realistic range of results.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

slimen232 said:


> 1% of 15,000 is 150 sales, not 15-30.



That was meant to be that 1% of the click-throughs might buy. 

So conservatively if 10% of the 15,000 YouTube watchers click you have 1500 viewers on your site but as it is likely only 1% of those viewers will buy you are looking at 15 sales potentially. Obviously it can be better or worse but this type of breakdown is standard to measure risk in my opinion.


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

If it is roughly the same 15,000 people viewing every day, how effective can the same ad be day after day for a month? 

Wouldn't you reach nearly that entire audience in just 1 day?

Once they see the ad and are not interested (don't click/buy), it seems that the next 29 times they see it would probably just be wasted on them.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

slimen232 said:


> 1% of 15,000 is 150 sales, not 15-30.


So you're projecting a 100% click through rate? Good luck with that.

As Jennifer explained, the 1% conversion rate is based on the number of people who view *your* site, not the full 15,000 who view the vlog.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Helvis said:


> If it is roughly the same 15,000 people viewing every day, how effective can the same ad be day after day for a month?
> 
> Wouldn't you reach nearly that entire audience in just 1 day?
> 
> Once they see the ad and are not interested (don't click/buy), it seems that the next 29 times they see it would probably just be wasted on them.


No. Because when the 15K hear about it again and again... There more likely to go


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

slimen232 said:


> No. Because when the 15K hear about it again and again... There more likely to go


This sounds highly unlikely to me and if it is the Youtuber telling you this I would be concerned it is too good to be true...

However you still seem really keen on it although no one reading has said it sounds like a grand idea. I still think it is a terrible idea but we can't stop you. 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

jennGO said:


> This sounds highly unlikely to me and if it is the Youtuber telling you this I would be concerned it is too good to be true...
> 
> However you still seem really keen on it although no one reading has said it sounds like a grand idea. I still think it is a terrible idea but we can't stop you.
> 
> Let us know how it goes


I just dont know whats a better way to advertise. Seo and all that i think is bs.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

slimen232 said:


> I just dont know whats a better way to advertise. Seo and all that i think is bs.


Well SEO is certainly effective there is no denying it. However, it is slow. If you want to do a short targeted campaign then yes, getting a vlogger to promo your stuff is a cool idea. The only problem is the cost and the return on investment. 

Let's just go with the worst case scenario and pretend only 10% of people are going to click and then settle on that only 15 people are going to buy number. If you sell $20 shirts but it costs you $10 to make and ship them, then you're looking at making $150 but it cost you $500 to get there. 

That's why I wouldn't do it. 

If you are doing this more for a "branding" reason or something like that then maybe it is worth the risk but honestly for me if I don't have positive ROI on an ad, then I don't feel it is worth the $ what little I have. So yeah if making profit off of it isn't important then I guess go for it.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

jennGO said:


> Well SEO is certainly effective there is no denying it. However, it is slow. If you want to do a short targeted campaign then yes, getting a vlogger to promo your stuff is a cool idea. The only problem is the cost and the return on investment.
> 
> Let's just go with the worst case scenario and pretend only 10% of people are going to click and then settle on that only 15 people are going to buy number. If you sell $20 shirts but it costs you $10 to make and ship them, then you're looking at making $150 but it cost you $500 to get there.
> 
> ...


Profit was my full reason. But seo is slow.
Guess i got to find another method!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I think you're on the right track using social media to attract buyers...and using an influencer such as the YouTuber. The problem is just the price. Now if it was 15k unique users per day in 1 month then it would be worth it. Maybe you just need to find a cheaper vlogger to test this method.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

slimen232 said:


> 100% agree, finding people is hard to do this. But, they also want proof.
> How much do you pay for an affiliate system, do you know?


 Affiliate system? Like selling through another party that keeps track of the sales so that neither you nor the vloggers are getting ripped off? 

My website is run through Wix, and even when it was run through GoDaddy, they tracked my web sales and give a full breakdown of each sale. It is rather complicated when the average Joe looks at it, but given enough time a person can figure it out. I would just take screenshots of those pages and send them the pictures if they don't believe the numbers you give them.



jennGO said:


> I think you're on the right track using social media to attract buyers...and using an influencer such as the YouTuber. The problem is just the price. Now if it was 15k unique users per day in 1 month then it would be worth it. Maybe you just need to find a cheaper vlogger to test this method.


 Try using multiple vloggers. One vlogger won't cut it. Do multiple vloggers who have the same or over-lapping audiences. Go to some of the first vlogger's videos, and then click on the similar videos done by other people. Make sure you watch a few of the other vlogger's videos so that you don't get any unpleasant surprises. 

The audience will get multiple exposures from different vloggers, each (probably) presenting it differently. Also, make sure you give the campaign enough time before calling it quits.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Quartier said:


> Affiliate system? Like selling through another party that keeps track of the sales so that neither you nor the vloggers are getting ripped off?
> 
> My website is run through Wix, and even when it was run through GoDaddy, they tracked my web sales and give a full breakdown of each sale. It is rather complicated when the average Joe looks at it, but given enough time a person can figure it out. I would just take screenshots of those pages and send them the pictures if they don't believe the numbers you give them.
> 
> ...


See thats a topic that goes up for debate. I don't know about doing the same audiences over and over.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Well it totally fake


----------



## dchen (Apr 9, 2008)

does that mean I can make 50 dollars each moth if my youtube has 1.5K daily view? mine now is 1K/day....


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

slimen232 said:


> See thats a topic that goes up for debate. I don't know about doing the same audiences over and over.


Well if you prefer, you could use different vloggers who have different audiences.



dchen said:


> does that mean I can make 50 dollars each moth if my youtube has 1.5K daily view? mine now is 1K/day....


Yes probably. Maybe have a link in the bio of each video saying for business inquiries: [email protected]. That way someone in your audience who sees the video might think, hmm, maybe this person can endorse my product. It's a lot more subtle than publicly telling your audience that you're available for hire. Unless endorsing products is the theme for your videos of course.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

no way, i would print up $500 worth of white tees with info on them and give them away before i would do what youre talking about.


----------

